# Venison Godfather Sandwich  w/ Au Jus



## thoseguys26 (Aug 17, 2012)

*Smoked Mule Deer Roast slices with caramelized onions & mushrooms, topped with melted Jarlsberg cheese and blanched habanero & serrano peppers.  Served with homemade Au Jus and a side of vinegar & salt kettle chips.*
________________________________________

My buddy brought over a Mule Deer roast he wasn't going to get to anytime soon so I was pretty excited to get it in my smoker. 

Soaked it in buttermilk overnight....*yah right!* I like the natural gamey flavor venison has! Plus, once you season it up, smoke it good & serve it with some Au Jus, come on man!

*Mule Deer Roast*

Heavy dry rub and put it in fridge overnight.
Smoked (hickory & cherry dust) at 225°F - 235°F until IT was 137° - 4 hours
Wrapped in foil overnight in fridge.
Sliced by hand as thin as possible.
 
*Au Jus* - onions, mushrooms, garlic, drippings & 4 cups beef broth, red wine, worcestershire sauce, splash of soy & black pepper. boiled it down quite a bit.
 

*The Rest*
Removed seeds from peppers, boiled them in salted water for 2 minutes then drained and chopped em up.
 
Carmalized onions and shrooms in pan then added sliced Muley and a little Au Jus to moisten it all up.
 
Built sammy up and topped with Jarlsberg cheese, tossed it under the broiler until melted.

Served it up with some salt & vinegar kettle chips.

If you're hungrier after reading this, then I did my job.













IMG_5378.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Aug 17, 2012


















IMG_5380.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Aug 17, 2012


















IMG_5382.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Aug 17, 2012


















IMG_5383.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Aug 17, 2012


















IMG_5385.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Aug 17, 2012


















IMG_5387.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Aug 17, 2012


















IMG_5388.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Aug 17, 2012


















IMG_5389.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Aug 17, 2012


















IMG_5399.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Aug 17, 2012


















IMG_5416.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Aug 17, 2012


















IMG_5403.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Aug 17, 2012


















IMG_5422.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Aug 17, 2012


















IMG_5427.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Aug 17, 2012


















IMG_5428.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Aug 17, 2012


















IMG_5429.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Aug 17, 2012


















IMG_5435.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Aug 17, 2012


















IMG_5437.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Aug 17, 2012


















IMG_5441.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Aug 17, 2012


----------



## big twig (Aug 17, 2012)

That looks mighty tasty!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 17, 2012)

That looks like one heck of a sammie!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 18, 2012)

Looks great to me...JJ


----------



## thoseguys26 (Aug 18, 2012)

BIG TWIG said:


> That looks mighty tasty!





BlueBombersfan said:


> That looks like one heck of a sammie!





Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks great to me...JJ


It was killer. I was very impressed on how tender the mule deer was. I think smoking it to rare / med rare then heating it up with some au jus in the pan was the key.


----------



## nozzleman (Aug 18, 2012)

Very nice sandwich, I like the color on the meat too. I agree on the key being cooking to med-rare.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Aug 18, 2012)

nozzleman said:


> Very nice sandwich, I like the color on the meat too. I agree on the key being cooking to med-rare.


Thanks nozzleman, I have never smoked Mule deer before but I've smoked plenty elk and whitetail and it came out the same. Definitely gamier but just as tender!

Sage brush was definitely not this bucks main food source but you could still get a lot of that flavor out of it.


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Aug 18, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!

I would take one of those for sure.  Nicely done!!


----------



## moikel (Aug 19, 2012)

Absolutely love it,really clever use of ingredients.And yes I was hungry before all the pictures loaded.


----------



## so ms smoker (Aug 19, 2012)

Very nice deer roast. Looks juicy!

Mike


----------



## thoseguys26 (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks. I had to blanch the peppers because I was looking for some heat but all I had for peppers was Habanero's and Serrano's!


----------

